# Queen Mary Hostel



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone, A friend and myself have been reading the Hull Daily Mail account of the loss of the Ross Cleveland.What we are puzzled about is that the cook was flown home before the tragedy, his address is given as the Queen Mary Hostel but where was this place, does anyone know? Cheers janathull


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Queen Mary Hostel was/is located at Riby Square in Grimsby. The building is still there, but I don't know what use it has today.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for that, it was certainly an eye opener because we thought it was in Hull. Thanks janathull


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

I believe it was demolished


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Correct, Orbitaman and Gdynia.
Queen Mary Hostel belonged to the RNMDSF and served many fishermen and seamen for many years.
During WW2 its use was that of R.N.Barracks before posting to mainly RN Patrol Service ships.
It was situated on the corner of Orweel St and Riby Sguare, opposite the workshops of Consolidated Fisheries Ltd. where I served some of my apprenticeship.
Used to get bacon buns for the gang in the workshop.Great big buns, full of hot bacon, 6d each.Taste it now.
Both the hostel and Consolidated Fisheries long gone.
Thanks for the memory prompt janathull.

Dave


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought you might be interested in the following letter, which was published in the Times newspaper on 26 February 1940. It is a different time from the one being researched by janathull, but provides a little history about Queen Mary Hostel.

SHIPWRECKED CREWS.
QUEEN MARY HOSTEL AT GRIMSBY
Sir,- When we read of shipwrecked crews being landed safely "at a British port" most of us have hitherto taken it for granted that they are then under the kindly care of the nation acting through its Government. It was therefore a surprise to me to learn the real state of affairs when I went last month to visit the Queen Mary Hostel at Grimsby, which is run by the Royal National Mission to Deep Sea Fishermen.
Grimsby has already had 27 shipwrecked crews brought in (which is more than any other port in Britain), and this hostel, under Captain Yelland, has already dealt with 708 shipwrecked persons. These crews, many of whom are engaged in bringing us our food, and all of whom are wrecked owing to enemy action, are yet not considered war victims, and every detail of their personal necessity has to be relieved by private charity. The crews are landed at all hours with little or no clothing, and are usually bereft of all personal necessaries, such as spectacles, teeth, walking sticks, and so on, and are at present dependent on private charity to replace these. The hostel is under no obligation to take them in or to supply their wants, but it does so as a charity. If there is not room to accommodate the number who arrive - and sometimes there are as many as 70 - the superintendent has to get lodgings for them, and has, of course, to pay the landladies ready money. The Government's view, I understand from an answer given in parliament on February 1 by the Minister of Health, is that the responsibility for providing necessaries for the shipwrecked crews rests in the first instance on the local authorities of the areas in which they are landed, but I find that these authorities are not aware of their obligations and no action is taken by them, or can be taken without instruction from the Government. In Grimsby the men are landed under naval supervision. the A.R.P. doctor examines them, the sick and injured are sent to hospital, and the others taken to the Queen Mary Hostel. They are then entirely the responsibility of the superintendent, who makes all arrangements for them and provides for them in every way until they can return home.
Such being the facts, they should be faced by the Government, and this local and private responsibility should be made national and public, as it undoubtedly is. One advantage of democracy is that when we find what is wrong we can ourselves take steps to put it right without waiting for orders from above; and now that we know that all is not well with the arrangements for shipwrecked crews, I feel sure speedy steps will be taken to organise efficient help on a national basis. No praise is high enough for those who are doing the work now, and until the Government shoulders the responsibility, I appeal for a really large amount of help that they may not be hampered in their merciful and humane activities. Parcels of clothing and all kinds of personal necessaries should be addressed to Captain Yelland, Queen Mary Hostel for Deep Sea Fishermen, Riby Square, Grimsby. Material will also be welcome as there are local working parties who will make garments. Money is needed, as many things - spectables and teeth, for instance - must be bought for individuals. A generous cheque has graciously and spontaneously been sent by her Majesty Queen Mary, and all those who can follow her example with large or small amounts should make the cheques payable to me, and address them to Mrs Wintringham, White Cottage, Tealby, near Lincoln.
Yours faithfully
MARGARET WINTRINGHAM
Tealby, near Lincoln, Feb 22


Hilary


----------

